# PICS: Saltdogg SHPE2000 Controller #3014199.. wtf? No accessory wire!!



## trapperstreeser (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a serial number 3340 saltdogg shpe2000.. so first gen elec (apparently)..

My controller fried 1 (one) transistor.. so I bought another controller (before learning about Karrier, of course) 
* I like this site: (http://garyae.com/page2.htm) free shipping too

The new controller is a "serial number 15,000 and above" but has the SAME part number as the first gen controller.. didnt know till I got home (3.25 hr drive) and part is "non-returnable" as we all know
* purchased from (http://store.besttruckeq.com/coforunelspp.html)

*So here's the rub........ the new controller has NO accessory WIRE...... is that factory???? *
*there is a center wire on the new controller black plug, whereas it was blank on my old controller... (old controller has an accessory wire)

The pictures show: 
what an old controller looks like (no center pin)
what a new controller looks like (with center pin AND accessory wire!?!?!?!?)
A helpful wire chart 
A whole system wiring schematic

(side note: I'd like the circut board schematic if anyone has one.. I need to know the "value" of the transistor the I fried to try to fix it as a back up controller)


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is a new controller. We have 2 old salt dogs that had the auxiliary wire and we bought 2 more this year and the new ones don't have the auxiliary wire. The also changed the power and vib switch.

The new controllers can be used on old wiring, you just don't use the aux wire.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

The photo of the "new" controller you posted isn't right anyway because it doesn't have the new toggle switches. The center wire is a brown wire that isn't even used in the spreaders use. It's an auxiliary wire that is in the harness that is ended in the wire loom back by the auger plug. Just plug the new one in and go. Hopefully there better made than the last....haha


----------



## trapperstreeser (Jun 24, 2010)

sns250;1924580 said:


> That is a new controller. We have 2 old salt dogs that had the auxiliary wire and we bought 2 more this year and the new ones don't have the auxiliary wire. The also changed the power and vib switch.
> 
> The new controllers can be used on old wiring, you just don't use the aux wire.


Man your awesome! thank you for confirming! Okay, so no aux pwr wire... and hopefully plug-n-play... I understand that the new wire is for a spot light so you can see your salt stop spreading BEFORE it completely clogs the shoot.. lol. I have that covered by adding an LED narrow flood into the parking lights, works great (and yes I know its illegal to drive with a white light on the back of my truck but.... well..... um.. ya).

QUESTION: So what exactly was the problem with the generation ___ (?) spreader controller? My baffles are on the small-gap side (which I like).. but is it an excessive load problem that burns them up?

Thank you again!!


----------

